# Binge Eating!



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

I have been eating a good diet for 3 months, I've eaten very clean with a maximum of one cheat meal a week (often I had none).]

However, recently I have started to eat typically "unhealthy" foods again.

On Monday I turned to food to boost my mood, I bought 3 chocolate bars before I trained.

On Tuesday, I went to a buffet and had a lot of junk food then I went to Zizzi with some friends and I had an unhealthy pasta meal followed by a chocolate dessert. I then went to a bar and had a lot of winer and I ended up having a Maccy Ds. I even threw up afterwards.

On Wednesday I ate clean.

Today my housemate cooked me some soup with a slice of white toast and garlic butter so I ate it. I then went to the shop and bought 2 chocolate bars and I am thinking of buying a third.

What is happening to me? I have a really compulsive urge to go and get another chocolate bar. Is this just a blip in my healthy eating plan or am I doomed?

I went to the gym today and I still really enjoy exercising and working out and I still prefer eating complex carbs and lots of proteins but I just have urges to eat chocolate. Maybe it is because I haven't been drinking much alcohol lately. It just seems that I can't stop binge eating.

I guess it is Christmas time so people do generally eat more, maybe I should worry about this less.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

yeah yesterday all i ate was a banna and a few rivetas for the whole day i have days of eating nothing or eating pure **** but they dont happen often


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

I've been doing the same mate, been strict for a good 3 or 4 months but Christmas just makes me crave all the bad foods! Had loads of pizza yesterday & going to Cosmos tomorrow.


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

its called temptation, I've been a bit naughty last week or so too :whistling:

left to my own devices Im usually ok but Im too easily led astray by cakes & chocolate when pushed on me :lol:


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Since i've been doing leangains Im heading to Cosmos at 6 so I will just fast till then tomorrow and hope I dont eat too much:whistling:. Anyhow I dont mind gaining a lb or two, its Christmas


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

This time of the year we all go slightly downhill! Just set your mind for a fresh start in Jan.


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

if your eating enough clean foods, i dont see how you would feel like eating ****, you should be full to the brim


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Getting motivated is usually pretty easy come new year aswell


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Are you trying to gain weight at the moment? If you are trying to stick to a really rigid diet plan (gaining or losing) then it might be that thats making you desire things that are not in your daily diet, if that makes sense. Could be a plethora of things, but I would say if your new to the game, you may have the "Oh sh!t, I must eat this then, and not that now, and so on and so forth" syndrome.

I say, make sure your diet is comfortable, and pleasurable. There is no reason for it not to be. Food is something to enjoy, not loath.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

I've recently gone in excess eating for no reason. Last friday had a 75 piece chicken party platter to myself, today had 45 cocktail sausages 5 eggs and a 15 pack of bacon with some toast. Worth it though!


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Jimmysteve95 said:


> I've recently gone in excess eating for no reason. Last friday had a 75 piece chicken party platter to myself, today had 45 cocktail sausages 5 eggs and a 15 pack of bacon with some toast. Worth it though!


75 bits of chicken!!! oink oink or should I say cluck cluck :lol:

how the **** did you manage that??? binging on cake or chocolate i understand but chicken lol


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

gymfit said:


> 75 bits of chicken!!! oink oink or should I say cluck cluck :lol:
> 
> how the **** did you manage that??? binging on cake or chocolate i understand but chicken lol


Don't know aha, when I get hungry the fridge gets cleared!


----------



## Random181 (Oct 4, 2009)

Why worry about it mate? just try and get your healthy meals and proteins you need for the gym down after that, its christmas! snack away lol. If you start seeing fat gain do some more cardio, especially if you enjoy being at the gym


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

Cheers for all the replies guys, been most useful!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

apparently junk food can be as addictive as class A drugs


----------

